# Timeshare in Europe



## Sandy Grey (Sep 16, 2012)

[Post Deleted - DeniseM Moderator]



> Individual users please note that messages promoting anything for which you may receive some personal gain are considered to be advertising, and are thus prohibited. Promotion of any service where you would get referral compensation is considered to be advertising. Directing somebody to your classified ad on TUG or elsewhere is considered to be advertising. Promotion of a website where you have anything for sale or rent is considered to be advertising.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 16, 2012)

Deleted by me.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 17, 2012)

If this is the same Sandy Grey who is head of the Timeshare Consumers Association in the UK, then his participation on this board should be welcomed.

Was this a link to the FREE copy of his new report ''The Rise and Fall of Timeshare in Europe''?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2012)

Free would have been fine:



> Printed copies of the Report are available - price £85  ( €110 / $130 )   - cheque with order only.



An introduction to his credentials, and intent, would also have been appropriate.

If he'd still like to post a link to his report, I recommend that he contact TUGBrian and get his OK.


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a link to that report where it can be downloaded free and you can print it off yourself.  The link is up on two other major timeshare boards.  I have PM'ed Sandy through another board's system and suggested the problem.  Perhaps he will repost it here without the option of ordering a printed copy.


----------



## Sandy Grey (Sep 18, 2012)

If anyone would like a FREE (digital) copy of the report "Rise and Fall of Timeshare in Europe" please contact me. 

Sandy Grey     sandy.grey@hotmail.co.uk


----------

